# Stahls� TV Releases Second-Quarter Class Schedule



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Releases Second-Quarter Class Schedule*

Whether you’re a veteran or a beginner in the decorated apparel industry, you’ll find new things to help your business grow at www.stahlstv.com. In addition to live webinars, you’ll find videos, a morning show, a blog, and archived educational sessions on a wide range of topics including how to, marketing and business basics. 
Stahls’ TV just released its second-quarter schedule, which features interactive online classes from April 5 through June 23. 
Check out the great lineup below or you can always go to http://stahlstv.com/Events for the latest updates and sessions. 

Stahls' TV Morning Show
Every Monday
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Want to plug into what’s happening in the apparel and promotional products marketplace? Let the Stahls’ TV Morning Show kick start your week and be the first to know the trends and strategies that will impact your decorating business. 
Register Now 

The Easy Way To Screen Print T-Shirts
Tuesday, April 5 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza 
This live session discusses the benefits of using heat transfers in place of direct screen printing. Turn your prints and ideas into screen printed transfers and see profits with little equipment investment or expense.
Register Now 

Digital Heat Transfer Material Buying Guide 
Thursday, April 7
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Mike Koval
Learn when to use digital heat transfer material and how to print with products designed for performancewear. Find out what printable heat transfer material works best for each fabric.
Register Now 

Print New Bling Trends With Your Heat Press
Tuesday, April 12
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT 
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
Sparkle apparel takes on a new look with full-color logos, patterns, and mixed media. Learn how to print the new bling trends from mixing rhinestones and heat transfer materials to full-color sublimation printing.
Register Now 

Exclusive Stahls’ TV Launch Event
Monday, April 18
11 - 3 p.m. EDT
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
This exclusive event will highlight several new products, improved production techniques and unveil the latest innovations from Stahls'. Viewers are encouraged to log in any time during the broadcast with new demonstrations being conducted at regular intervals throughout.
Register Now 

Print Any Job In Full Color
Tuesday, April 19
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Bob Robinson
The decorated apparel business has become more demanding with customers wanting full-color logos and shorter runs. Bob Robinson shows you the tools and options available and how to offer a broader scope of decorating to your customers, including add-on sales. 
Register Now 

How to Sublimate CAD-CUT Glitter Flake
Wednesday, April 27 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Jenna Sackett and Courtney Kubitza
In this webinar, you will see seven ways to use sublimation transfers and CAD-CUT Glitter Flake. In addition, you’ll learn how to maximize apparel sales by printing on T-shirts and products like hair bows, plus creating patterned glitter appliqués.
Register Now 

Tips for Planning And Organizing Your T-Shirt Business
Thursday, April 28
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Zach Ellsworth 
In this live, interactive class, Zach Ellsworth shares advice on the business side of t-shirt printing and tips for organizing and running your shop efficiently. You’ll learn advice for setting up your business for efficient production from setting up a sales structure to organizing, filling and billing customers. 
Register Now 

A Decorator’s Guide to Screen Printed Transfers
Tuesday, May 3
2 – 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Zach Ellsworth 
In this live, interactive class, Zach Ellsworth gives you a complete guide on how to turn your designs into screen printed transfers. Learn to choose ink, how to price and take advantage of new sales opportunities.
Register Now 

Calculating Costs And Selling Prices For Your CAD-CUT Materials
Thursday, May 5
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
In this live class, learn how to calculate the exact cost of an apparel decorating job and how to use the free Stahls' TV Ultimate CAD-CUT® cost calculator. In addition, learn how to add in time and labor to job costs, and how to manage your production time and material costs. 
Register Now 

Five Reasons Your Business Needs A Vinyl Cutter
Tuesday, May 10
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Jodie Edgar
Vinyl cutting is the most cost-effective way to add personalization to any design and create easy- to-press single-color looks. Learn about new markets, how to get started with your cutter and how to maximize your investment.
Register Now

What Your Need to Know Before Buying Your First Heat Press
Thursday, May 12
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Mike Koval 
In this live, interactive class, learn what to look for in a heat press. Discussion includes how to ensure prints are durable, how to keep your press printing for years to come, and the machine and accessories needed for your business. 
Register Now 

Create Multicolor Art For Mixed Media Using CadworxLIVE Part 1
Tuesday, May 24
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza 
Learn how to create multicolor artwork using the free, online T-shirt art designer, CadworxLIVE. Discussion also includes how to trap artwork for vinyl designs that cannot be layered and lots of ideas on how to enhance designs for the wow effect. 
Register Now 

Increase Your Garment Value Printing Mixed Media, Part 2
Thursday, May 26
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Bob Robinson
Create stunning, mixed-media apparel by using various heat transfers to create custom T-shirts. Learn how to combine screen printed transfers, CAD-CUT heat transfer materials, sublimation, and digital transfers. 
Register Now 

Applique Part 1: Creating Artwork And Sew Files
Thursday, June 9
11 - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
Learn how to digitize your own appliqués, create satin stitch sew files perfect for Stahls' Rip- Away Appliqué technique plus get an overview of Twill Stitch Pro Plus software.
Register Now 

Creating Stunning Fine-Detail with Laser Cutting
June 14 11:00 a.m. - 11:45 a.m. EDT
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
Learn to increase profit with your laser cutter by cutting heat transfer films and twill. This class will show you how to cut fine detail, and create stunning designs for apparel.
Register Now

Appliqué Part 2: Creating Stunning Appliqué Finishes 
Thursday, June 16
1 - 1:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza 
Learn how to create appliqué using the traditional method and a zigzag stitch using Stahls' heat transfer materials. Special-effect materials like glitters, patterns, and reflectives also will be covered. 
Register Now 

Create Art For T-shirts In Seconds With Easy View Designer
Tuesday, June 21
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Philip Tarcy
Help customers create an easy, customized design in minutes. In this live class, you will learn the basics of EASY VIEW®, an online designer, and how to share your artwork and create proofs. Also find out how to get job quotes instantly. 
Register Now 

Mixed Media 101
Thursday, June 23
2 - 2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Brandon Chipps
Learn the basics for creating mixed media looks. You will find out how to layer popular heat transfer materials as well as add rhinestones and glitter. Basic principles for a variety of multicolor applications also will be presented. 
Register Now 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

